# Shoot for 365



## artreuo (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if this was the correct forum.

Anyway, the 365 Project is a project where I am to take a photo every day for the next year and upload it onto my flickr and add into this project.

I'm going for at least a shutterclick a day with the photo uploaded whenever possible. I am not going to be able to upload every day, but I will definitely shoot a photo every day.

I'm looking for feedback on everything people feel like giving feedback for.

My Goals

-Continue to work on framing shots in my mind and turning them into the shot I want
-Increase my flexibility as a photographer
-Make a bond with my camera to learn more about it
-Work on my weak point 
-Just improve as a photographer in general

This is going to be a hard project to complete, but I am going to try the best I can. It's going to take a lot of support. I would highly appreciate if some of you can help me out with that.

Well, here goes nothing, wish me luck.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 1, 2009)

*January 1, 2009*





1 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Today, January 1, 2009. The first photo, of many to come. I couldn't really find a better way to represent today, than a photo of a friend with his New Year's gear.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 2, 2009)

*January 2, 2009.*




2 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

January 2, 2009. I'm not very pleased with this photo. I had to sneak outside with my brother's camera, and hurry and find a shot. This was all I could find. I had to hurry and upload this and put it back, and then go to a friend's house.

I'm upset about this, but it's not all that bad...is it?


----------



## artreuo (Jan 3, 2009)

*January 3, 2009*




3 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

January 3, 2009. I think this is my favorite picture so far. I slept in until 4:15 today. I hurried and got up, got dressed, and ran outside to shoot a photo of the day. I really aimed to get a good nature shot, but my dog, Foots, was just sitting there, I think it was a good photo.

How about you?


----------



## inTempus (Jan 3, 2009)

artreuo said:


> *January 3, 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cut his bum off!


----------



## pcon (Jan 3, 2009)

Artreuo,

This is an awesome idea! I was thinking of doing a project like this after coming across this site called San Diego Daily Photo. I think Photo Projects like this are awesome. 

Keep it up, I am interested to see the pictures you take, and how they develop overtime!




artreuo said:


> I'm not sure if this was the correct forum.
> 
> Anyway, the 365 Project is a project where I am to take a photo every day for the next year and upload it onto my flickr and add into this project.
> 
> ...


----------



## artreuo (Jan 3, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> You cut his bum off!



Yes, I was sort of upset about doing so, but I don't mind it much. I was happy with this photo. I loved the depth of field in this one.



pcon said:


> Artreuo,
> 
> This is an awesome idea! I was thinking of doing a project like this after coming across this site called San Diego Daily Photo. I think Photo Projects like this are awesome.
> 
> Keep it up, I am interested to see the pictures you take, and how they develop overtime!



Thanks. I've been lacking the support needed to actually care through with this project. It seems as if I was posting them to ghost forums and no one was really viewing the photos.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm checking in every day, keep it up!  I might have to do the same... and post it on my blog.  I'm just scared of the commitment.


----------



## pcon (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL, I know what you mean! What happens if I get sick? Do I just take a picture of me sick, laying in bed? 



tharmsen said:


> I'm checking in every day, keep it up!  I might have to do the same... and post it on my blog.  I'm just scared of the commitment.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 3, 2009)

Subscribing....


----------



## artreuo (Jan 4, 2009)

Believe me guys, it's going to be hard for me. Currently I'm not shooting with my camera. I have a Nikon D70, but I'm still waiting to receive it. The only camera I have to shoot with, is my brother's Canon Digital Rebel XT. I love shooting with it, but I'm not supposed to. He has forbidden me to use his camera, so I have been sneaking out every day, getting a shot, uploading, and then putting it back in its resting place. It's hard to do, but I'm hoping to get my camera here soon. The estimated date of arrival is January 7th. Can't wait.

Also, I got a blogspot just for this project. I will still post it in this thread, but you can also follow it here,
http://shootfor365.blogspot.com/

Thanks so much for support guys! I know it's going to be needed to get through this thing.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 4, 2009)

*January 4, 2009*




Larger

January 4, 2009. I'm not entirely too sure about this photo. It was hard to shoot. Since I am very limited, and have a small time limit and spot to shoot in. It's very hard to get a good shot. 

Good news though! Dr. Dumbass finally mailed my camera. The estimated date of delivery is January 7th. I can't wait! Lets all just hope that the camera comes to me in good condition and it works fine, like stated.


----------



## digitaldetours (Jan 4, 2009)

I just started my own 365 project on my blog...
digital detours photography

I think it's a great way to progress as a photog.

Good luck to you!


----------



## pcon (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow. Awesome.



digitaldetours said:


> I just started my own 365 project on my blog...
> digital detours photography
> 
> I think it's a great way to progress as a photog.
> ...


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 4, 2009)

artreuo said:


> Believe me guys, it's going to be hard for me. Currently I'm not shooting with my camera. I have a Nikon D70, but I'm still waiting to receive it. The only camera I have to shoot with, is my brother's Canon Digital Rebel XT. I love shooting with it, but I'm not supposed to. He has forbidden me to use his camera, so I have been sneaking out every day, getting a shot, uploading, and then putting it back in its resting place. It's hard to do, but I'm hoping to get my camera here soon. The estimated date of arrival is January 7th. Can't wait.
> 
> Also, I got a blogspot just for this project. I will still post it in this thread, but you can also follow it here,
> http://shootfor365.blogspot.com/
> ...



Oh pfft I think your brother is just jealous of you being more talented than him  It is certainly a very good idea and it's something I would like to try as well. It's just too bad that I haven't been able to buy a new camera before the new year  but maybe I will try the next year 
btw I hope to get a new camera in the next few days and hopefully before January 7th


----------



## artreuo (Jan 5, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> Oh pfft I think your brother is just jealous of you being more talented than him  It is certainly a very good idea and it's something I would like to try as well. It's just too bad that I haven't been able to buy a new camera before the new year  but maybe I will try the next year
> btw I hope to get a new camera in the next few days and hopefully before January 7th



Aha. That may be it, I know he shoots on strictly auto-mode. One time he was freaking out because we were inside and the shutter was going slow. I had to sit and explain to him about shutter speeds and everything.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 5, 2009)

*January 5, 2009*





5 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It rained all day today, so I couldn't go outside for a picture. I got the idea for an inside looking out picture. Somewhat copying Noah and Connor's whitebox looking out pictures. This was shot inside of my whitebox, but since it's so small, you can't even tell.

I get my camera soon! w00t w00t!


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 6, 2009)

artreuo said:


> Aha. That may be it, I know he shoots on strictly auto-mode. One time he was freaking out because we were inside and the shutter was going slow. I had to sit and explain to him about shutter speeds and everything.



omg! So why does he have a dslr when he only uses the auto-mode?? He should give you his camera and get a point and shoot instead lol. Well hehe I finally got a dslr again. I went to the local camera store earlier and grabbed a brand new EOS 40D and RAN home . Now I can post "new" photos again. So when exactly are you going to get your camera??


----------



## artreuo (Jan 6, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> omg! So why does he have a dslr when he only uses the auto-mode?? He should give you his camera and get a point and shoot instead lol. Well hehe I finally got a dslr again. I went to the local camera store earlier and grabbed a brand new EOS 40D and RAN home . Now I can post "new" photos again. So when exactly are you going to get your camera??



Good for you man! The 40D is a very nice camera, I'll be looking forward to some shots from you.

As for my camera, it should be coming in Wednesday. My mother ordered it for me as a Christmas present. I did some research on who she ordered it from, since she ordered it off of eBay. The seller owns a store called, "Fix Your iPod & More." Just the title is sketchy, you know the camera was once broken, so he repaired it and is selling it. I can sort of deal with that. I was looking through his feedback, and he had mostly good feedback, for the broken items he sold. He sold a lot of AS-IS merchandise, and he got good feedback for fast shipping. I looked in to a lot of the negatives. 95% of them were people who bought cameras, like mine, from him. He does not include pictures of the camera, he just lists them as in excellent condition. All of the feedbacks were saying that the items were not in the described condition. They said that the cameras came in horrible condition, non-working, missing internal parts, etc. When they asked for refunds, he would not give them most of the time.

So I'm praying to God that he can deliver my camera to me in excellent physical and working condition. If it doesn't, I will probably have to call off this project =[


----------



## artreuo (Jan 6, 2009)

*January 6, 2009*




6 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

January 6, 2009. Well, today was a hard shot. I wasn't able to go outside to shoot, and I could only stay in my bedroom. Also I rushed this shot because I really don't feel good and am just going to post this up and go to sleep.

Well, tomorrow expect a good shot, if my camera comes, working. I will be able to actually go out for a shot, a shot where I can feel comfortable. Not have to sneak my brother's camera out.

Be ready!


----------



## artreuo (Jan 7, 2009)

*January 7, 2009*




http://www.flickr.com/photos/artreuo/3177398733/

Well, my Nikon D70 came today. In PERFECT condition. I'm so happy, I finally got a digital SLR of my own. 

I went down to the creek on our property for this shot, where the water drains out from the pond, creating this small water fall. I was moving two heavy logs out of the way of this shot. I put one to the side, and the other one I went to toss. It his the tip of the other and sent it straight into my hip. That log hurt! I just sat there and took the picture still and then climbed out. I'm somewhat happy with it. It wasn't until after I climbed out where I learned to use the white balance on my camera a little better.

=]


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 7, 2009)

If I can just make a general comment.  I think this is a great project, and I will continue to check up on your progress.  However, it seem to me that on 6 of the 7 shots you've posted you mentioned that you didn't have time to think of the shot, or you were rushed in getting a shot, or "i wasn't paying much attention".

I realize that there is an extra motivation and a nice overall theme to the project to force yourself to take at least 1 photo a day, and I also realize you were limited by not having your equipment, so take this all with a grain of salt,  but I look forward to seeing the days when you can put a little more thought into your photos, not that I don't like your photos, some of them are pretty interesting, but I think you would learn a lot more throughout the project if it didn't seem like you were only taking the shots as a chore, try thinking of shots you want to take the next day while you're falling asleep, or waiting on a bus... or whatever, then just go take them when you get the time. 

Also, there are plenty of good shots to take indoors, don't know your budget, but due to the nature of your project, it might be worthwhile to invest in some lighting so you can capture better indoor shots.  and maybe don't be too stressed about getting the pic posted every day, maybe determine to take the photo each day, and post it within 2 or 3, that way you can take your time editing and still achieve the goal of taking a pic every day, but if posting it is important to you than thats okay too.

But like I said, I think its a cool idea and i'm looking forward to watching your progress.  Its not an easy task, and not one that I would take on myself.  I am merely trying to offer some advice.  

And congrats on the new camera!


----------



## artreuo (Jan 7, 2009)

I know what you mean. I am always thinking of shots, but it's hard to execute, know what I mean? I am wanting to invest in either a Nikon SB-600 or a Vivitar 285HV for good lighting. They will be almost needed to get some good skate shots. 

Thanks a lot though man. It makes me feel good to know that people will be checking in on me every day. I couldn't do it without y'all.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 7, 2009)

I changed my entry. I'm hoping it's all good with y'all.


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 7, 2009)

you're welcome,

I do know what you mean for some reason the camera does not see things the way my brain does

 I'm sure you'll get better at visualizing shots and finding them quickly, as this project will kind of force you to train doing that.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 7, 2009)

Eldrich said:


> you're welcome,
> 
> I do know what you mean for some reason the camera does not see things the way my brain does
> 
> I'm sure you'll get better at visualizing shots and finding them quickly, as this project will kind of force you to train doing that.



Yeah, I've learned one thing about the camera after I came inside. I knew how to set the white balances, but for auto white balance, the picture was always too cool (came out blue). I learned how to set the auto white balance to warmer pictures so they come out regularly. I'm happy about that now.

I'm so angry that it's dark outside. I have this wonderful Nikon D70, and I just can't take any pictures inside really. 

I'm so upset, and I can't wait to get home from school tomorrow so I can take more pictures =]

Heck, I might even wake up early for school so I can go outside and try for a few shots =]


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 8, 2009)

congratulations! It seems that a lot of people have been buying new cameras lately .
I don't know anything about your D70 but you should try to take photos outdoor even when it's dark. Just make sure you use a tripod or a fast lens with IS/VR. Have fun with your new camera


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 8, 2009)

It's called photoblogging.

Have fun


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 8, 2009)

Artreuo,

Neat concept you've got here.  Good luck with it!

You have another follower.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> congratulations! It seems that a lot of people have been buying new cameras lately .
> I don't know anything about your D70 but you should try to take photos outdoor even when it's dark. Just make sure you use a tripod or a fast lens with IS/VR. Have fun with your new camera



I'm working on getting a tripod. No luck yet though, I'm in need of money.

I started back at my job today though! I've been off since summer. More money, but less time shooting photos of the day =/



Captain IK said:


> Artreuo,
> 
> Neat concept you've got here.  Good luck with it!
> 
> You have another follower.



Thanks man!


----------



## artreuo (Jan 8, 2009)

*January 8, 2009*





8 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Well, I got a re-shoot. As soon as I got off the bus, I started shooting. I ran across the pond and shot it. I like the outcome.

I did some editing to the NEF/RAW file =]


----------



## artreuo (Jan 9, 2009)

*January 9, 2009*




9 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

A quick walk through the woods. Here is someone's deer blind.

hao u liek?


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 10, 2009)

artreuo said:


> I'm working on getting a tripod. No luck yet though, I'm in need of money.
> 
> I started back at my job today though! I've been off since summer. More money, but less time shooting photos of the day =/



Well having photography as a hobby means you really need some kind of income so I am glad that you've got a job now because it's an extremely expensive hobby lol. I've been working my ass off for a whole month just to buy a 40D but of course I have a lot bills to pay as well since I don't live with my parents anymore lol. I am looking for a tripod as well and I have heard that those cheap tripods should be avoid course sooner or later you would be looking for a better one so you might as well getting an expensive one. Someone posted this link in another thread and I find it very useful.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 10, 2009)

*January 10, 2009*




10 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Today was a rather interesting shot. I'm not going for a good photo for today, it's more of something to just document the day. All I did today was **** around and run through the woods with Shelby. Doing stupid ****, taking stupid shots, and here is one of them.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 11, 2009)

*January 11, 2009*




11 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I was on my way to Natchitoches, and we passed by this house. The only way to shoot it without the motion blur was to shoot it at a higher shutter speed, doing so, it would be waaayyyy under. So I did, and figured I would see how I could edit it in the RAW editor in Photoshop. It looked like ****, so I decided to do some edits to it, and I faked a medium format picture.

u liek?


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 12, 2009)

I really like the concept of this one...moody but with a very simple and familiar subject.  It does have a few quirks though, its still a little blurry,and i'm not crazy on the angle the house is viewed at, either straight on, or looking more to the corner would be better in my opinion.  Were you in a car to shoot it?  I would like to see this concept reworked if you get the chance. One of my favorites you've done yet, but if it were a little more refined technically, it would be my favorite.
Keep it up!


----------



## stsinner (Jan 12, 2009)

Inteesting idea, but I like the ones where someone takes a pic of themselves every day for some time..  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B26asyGKDo]This guy took a picture of himself every day for 6 years!! [/ame]


----------



## artreuo (Jan 12, 2009)

*January 12, 2009*




12 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This has been a hard day for me. My 85 year old grandmother, who I used to be really close to when I was younger, went through surgery the other day. She was doing just fine at first, but now she's not doing so well. That has really downed me today. My mother is going up to Baltimore to be with my grandmother, for possibly her last days. My dad, acting as optimus-dick, is throwing *****-fits because he doesn't want her leaving. He will have to actually cook, clean, and do other house-hold activities that my mom does, so he's really bitching out about that. They're fighting, and I don't like that very much. I wasn't much for the idea of a photo for today, but I had to I guess, so I just did. I wanted to shoot something, to maybe show how I'm seeing things right now, in a depressed way. I just can't get a shot though.

With school, work, family problems, and working on my vehicle, I don't really have much time for this project right now. I guess you can say I am in a slump or so. I'm sure I will get out of it, but a matter is when, and how I get out of it =/


----------



## negs (Jan 13, 2009)

artreuo:

Good luck with your 365 project.  I'll be adding you to my flickr contact list to keep track of yours.  Likin' what I see so far.  You may or may not hit a rough patch half way through, but just be ready.  Sorry to hear about your family issues right now, and hope things get better.  

I've got my 365 project going, too, so if feel free to give me some c&c from time to time.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks bro, I'll be sure to drop by from time to time to check yours out.

Anyway.
*January 13, 2009*




13 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Today was a rather depressing day, so I shot a rather depressing photo.

Ps: I ordered my daylight tank, so soon I can start shooting film again! I can't wait for it to come in. I'm selling my Nikon N65, and hoping to pick up a Nikon F. The original one from 1959. I found a Brownie Hawkeye at my other grandma's house, and I'm going to try and get that up here soon to shoot with.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 14, 2009)

*January 14, 2009*




14 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm in no mood for photo of the day. I came home from school and my dad told me the news of my grandmother dying. I don't really know what to do. I've been crying now the whole time, and I'm just in a ****ty mood. I just took this to show off how I feel, and to get today out of the way. I don't care that it looks bad. I'm just pissed off, and I don't care to take a photo to any one's standards today.


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 14, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your grandmother.  It is always difficult if someone you care for is sick, or dying. I think taking a photo of yourself even in your grief is a tribute to how much you care for her.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking I have to stop the project. My family is falling apart over my mother's stupidity. We're broke, and have no money. The only way I can really keep it together is by paying the bills for this month. House note, electric bill, water bill, insurance, etc. I need a good 900$

I'm probably going to sell my camera gear, laptop, and xbox, in hope that I can get enough to keep this family together....for this month at least.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 15, 2009)

*January 15, 2009*




15 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Today has been one of the hardest days of my life. My family is completely falling apart. Everything is going wrong. I'm fifteen, and caught in the middle of this. It's absolutely horrible =/

I'm really in one of those moods again. It's like photo of the day is just a burden. I don't care to do it right now, I'm just not in any suitable mental state to actually take pictures. So for this picture, it represents how I'm seeing the world right now. It's as if I see everything in the wrong way. The world is just upside down for me. I don't like it.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 20, 2009)

*January 16, 2009*




16 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

On my way to Baltimore, fun fun fun


----------



## artreuo (Jan 20, 2009)

*January 17, 2009*





17 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

We had a big family gathering. This photo only shows a few of the family members that were actually there. We had 15 people.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 20, 2009)

*January 18, 2009*




18 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My uncle gave me this lens when I got in the car from the airport in Philly. He asked me if I had my camera with me, and I told him I did, so he handed me this lens. It's a ProSpec 70-210mm f/4


----------



## artreuo (Jan 20, 2009)

*January 19, 2009*




19 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This was a fun day. We spent it all playing in the snow, my two cousins, brother, and sister.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 20, 2009)

*January 20, 2009*




20 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This was an inheritance from my grandmother that just passed away. When we were cleaning out her apartment, I came across this and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 21, 2009)

*January 21, 2009*




21 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The first shot I've actually liked with my 70-210mm. It's a nice lens, but I just don't think it's all that great. Zoom lenses aren't appealing to me.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 22, 2009)

*January 22, 2009*




22 of 365 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ballin'

I'm getting really tired of thinking of descriptions for every shot.


----------



## Star_Climber (Jan 23, 2009)

artreuo said:


> *January 16, 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool,i'm doing the project also^^
This is my favorite by now


----------



## damian5000 (Jan 23, 2009)

hey man, loving your project... i don't think i've ever stuck with ANYTHING of this sort for a week or a month, let alone a year, and i'm more than twice your age. i hope you're able to stick it out and make it through. 

also, just because you haven't received comments doesn't mean people aren't interested and looking on a daily basis... keep it up brotha.

peace...


----------



## bevin (Jan 23, 2009)

Good on you for sticking with the project through the rough times. You should get an album and print off the photos when you can. This will be awesome to have in 10 years time. I wish I'd thought to do something like this when I was your age (HA, I NEVER thought I'd ever say that!!!) but you've inspired me to start when my 40D arrives.

Best of luck, I love stopping by regularly to see the new photos


----------



## bwlergh (Jan 24, 2009)

artreuo said:


> *January 20, 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh this one is so fun  it made me laugh


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 24, 2009)

artreuo said:


> I'm thinking I have to stop the project. My family is falling apart over my mother's stupidity. We're broke, and have no money. The only way I can really keep it together is by paying the bills for this month. House note, electric bill, water bill, insurance, etc. I need a good 900$
> 
> I'm probably going to sell my camera gear, laptop, and xbox, in hope that I can get enough to keep this family together....for this month at least.


 
im sorry to hear about that. i feel like the shots from your project are quite moving and you should keep pulling through and taking a shot everyday. your really telling a story of every day of your life and youre gonna look back next year and have memories for a whole year. Just keep pulling through and keep taking shots. 

I dont like to put myself out there on the internet but i know how you feel im 14 and lost my dad which is a huge income loss for my family. you gotta keep moving through life and doing what you love.


----------



## artreuo (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I actually mean this, a lot. Just five minutes ago, I was thinking of calling off the project. I'm still shooting everyday, but I'm just too lazy to actually shoot them. I almost missed today's shot since I was out all day, but I got it in there. I haven't uploaded in a while though.

I really want to thank you all. I'm getting a lot of support from this site, and if it wasn't for you guys, I would have quit this already. I was just thinking of calling it off, but I read the last few comments, and I just can't. I'm glad to see people actually enjoying my photos. It means everything to me.

I will be uploading soon =]


----------



## artreuo (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't had the time to update on the forums. I don't really have the time to make up my work. Come February 1st, I will post that in here and start over from there. I'm not going to make up a few days of posts. I'm too lazy, and I don't have time.

Until then, check it out here, at Shoot for 365


----------



## AdamBomb (Jan 26, 2009)

This is pretty to cool to see. Just think man, In a year you'll be able to look back at these photos and see what you did everyday, how you were feeling, what you've been through and what you have overcome! 

Keep it going. You got me thinking about starting my own... I know it would be hard to stick through, but VERY rewarding in the end.


----------



## Eldrich (Feb 7, 2009)

where are ya man? i've been waiting for the next installment...

Looking forward to seeing what you've been doing the last few days


----------

